

Einsteins Demands - thewarrior
http://www.listsofnote.com/2012/04/einsteins-demands.html

======
Asla
Well well well,...Einstein must have been quite a stud.Why did he even suggest
that they should stay together for the sake of their children?That is soo
brutal.

